# MEDIO FÍSICO > Embalses > Segura >  Rotura del Canal del Taibilla

## Salut

Parece ser que se ha roto parte del Canal del Taibilla:




> *Valdelentisco abastece a Cartagena y Mazarrón para evitar restricciones por la rotura del Canal del Taibilla
> La desalinizadora produce 1.000 metros cúbicos a la hora con destino al abastecimiento urbano de unas 250.000 personas*
> 
> La desalinizadora de Valdelentisco, que gestiona la sociedad estatal Aguas de la Cuenca del Segura (acuaSegura), ha pospuesto la parada técnica programada para los próximos cuatro días, con el objetivo de producir agua desalinizada para la Mancomunidad de Canales del Taibilla (MCT), y garantizar así el suministro a los 250.000 habitantes de Mazarrón y Cartagena, *tras la rotura del Canal Alto del Taibilla*.
> 
> De esta forma, el Gobierno de España evita que pueda haber restricciones en el suministro en estos dos municipios con el funcionamiento de la planta, que abastecerá a la MCT con un caudal de 1.000 metros cúbicos a la hora (m3/h).
> 
> Por lo tanto, un desgraciado incidente como el acaecido en el Canal Alto del Taibilla demuestra la importancia de las desalinizadoras puestas en marcha por el Gobierno de España en los últimos años, puesto que garantizan el suministro al Sureste español y, sobre todo, a la zona costera, donde se concentra la mayoría de la población de Murcia y Alicante.
> 
> ...


http://www.chsegura.es/export/descar...altaibilla.pdf

^^ Lo curioso es que no exista nota de prensa respecto a la rotura del canal alto. Supongo que directrices partidistas    : /

----------


## Antonio Callejas

> Parece ser que se ha roto parte del Canal del Taibilla:
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.chsegura.es/export/descar...altaibilla.pdf
> 
> ^^ Lo curioso es que no exista nota de prensa respecto a la rotura del canal alto. Supongo que directrices partidistas    : /


Hola Salut
Yo la he visto en la página de la CHS, de hecho, la noticia es difundida por este organismo. 

http://www.chsegura.es/export/descar...altaibilla.pdf
Por cierto, ¿llueve mucho por tu zona Salut? :Confused: 

Un saludo
Antonio

----------


## juanluzon

Aqui os dejo un enlace con fotos de la reparacion de la rotura http://www.laverdad.es/albacete/mult...aibilla-0.html

----------


## Salut

> Hola Salut
> Yo la he visto en la página de la CHS, de hecho, la noticia es difundida por este organismo. 
> 
> http://www.chsegura.es/export/descar...altaibilla.pdf



Aupa Antonio!


La noticia que enlazas no es sobre la rotura en si misma, sino sobre cómo ese caudal es sustituido por agua desalada... que es la noticia que ya enlacé yo.

Lo que comentaba del partidismo está bastante claro. En vez de resaltar la parte realmente importante (que se ha roto el Canal Alto), se resalta la sustitución por caudales de desaladora... y se da bombo a la "apuesta por las desaladoras", cuando en realidad cualquier infraestructura redundante (como podría ser la potabilizadora del Cenajo) cumpliría la misma función.

Si encima tenemos en cuenta que en los últimos años nos hemos metido en un absurdo debate "PSOE-Desaladoras vs. PP-Trasvases", y contextualizamos con otros muchos usos partidistas de los cargos en la CHS... pues imaginate.

----------


## Salut

Me quedo con estas tres imágenes:






La pregunta es... ¿fue antes el huevo o la gallina?
Es decir: ¿primero la rotura y después el corrimiento de tierra, o primero el corrimiento de tierra y después la rotura?

----------


## juanluzon

> La pregunta es... ¿fue antes el huevo o la gallina?
> Es decir: ¿primero la rotura y después el corrimiento de tierra, o primero el corrimiento de tierra y después la rotura?


Como se di por aquí: se ha juntado el pan con las ganas de comer.

----------

